# Firman T07571 Tri Fuel generator only runs on gasoline, but does not run on Propane



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

We purchased the Firman Tri fuel hybrid T07571 power generator at Costco Online. It runs OK using gasoline. But does not run on propane. We purchase two new AmeriGas 20 lb full tanks at HomeDepot. We use the Firman hose with regulator with meter connecting to the tanks. Before we hit the starter, the gas meter show full. When the engine turns over few strokes, we see the meter goes from full to zero. The engine died. Do you think the firman regulator is defective? How can I check the regulator is functioning? Thank you for your help.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Did you have both regulators connected? 
One at the tank and one at the generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jgy2001 said:


> We purchased the Firman Tri fuel hybrid T07571 power generator at Costco Online. It runs OK using gasoline. But does not run on propane. We purchase two new AmeriGas 20 lb full tanks at HomeDepot. We use the Firman hose with regulator with meter connecting to the tanks. Before we hit the starter, the gas meter show full. When the engine turns over few strokes, we see the meter goes from full to zero. The engine died. Do you think the firman regulator is defective? How can I check the regulator is functioning? Thank you for your help.


basic setup




make sure the tank adapter is twisted in all of the way.
did you prime the hose with the prime button?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

kinda weird interlock setup on the choke
watch the video it gets them as well. 
start with the choke on and still with the starter grinding switch the choke off.

it may have to do with there is no fuel prime button on this setup 
kinda hard on the starter!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like their dual fuel models also use the choke instead of a primer button. Not particularly slick… but keeps people from overpriming and causing backfires.

Must be particularly annoying recoil starting.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you very much for your responses and watched Mrs. Dee's review on Youtube.
We connected the new Propane tank using Firman's hose + regulator onto our bbq. Its work fine and flame is blue and running well cooking food.
We connected the propane tank with the firman regulator and our meter to the Firman generator. We follow Mrs. Dee's turn on the choke and push the starter for 3 seconds and turn off the choke to run. Yes, the generator engine runs for few seconds, and then the engine struggle and die. We watch the gas meter and see the meter showing full when starter is hit. Then, meter went to zero and keep staying at zero until engine dies.
We test the Firman generator using gasoline and it runs fine without problem.

So, the problem is using propane on this generator.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

We now wonder if this generator is defective and need to return back to Costco? But this thing is mighty heavy. Do not have truck to carry it. Any advise?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

One big issue with propane tanks and generator running is a potential air pocket in a tank that hasn’t been filled multiple times or properly vacuumed before it’s first fill. I don’t know what amerigas’s protocol is but it would be prudent to try a known good tank that you’ve owned and filled yourself.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try to exchange it at cost co.
most of the time these days if you put oil in it it is yours!
and you are stuck at the service center for a repair.
not sure with cost co how they are doing the generator returns and exchanges.
they might exchange it?

it could have a defective regulator hose setup.

try another known good tank first!


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

OK. I understand you can return defective products to Costco and ask for refund.
Looking at this video, now I understand he has same problem with propane.





He fiddle the choke and make the generator keep running.
So far, We are not able to do with the choke to make the enginer keep running. This generator choke has arrow marking on the frame and we are unable to figure what it means? Can some please tell us how this choke works with propane?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The choke label normally has two pictures one indicating closed and the other open. The symbol on the left is closed, symbol on the right is open. To start the thing, firman wants the choke closed to prime the engine, and once it fires and stumbles open the choke to let it breath and start running. Are you getting the initial start and stumble? Or is it just cranking away with no indication of combustion occurring?


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

The Firman generator label the choke left position as "Start" and the right position as "Run". So before hitting the starter, we put the choke at left Start. We watched the propane gauge at Full. After pushed starter running for 3 seconds, we moved the choke to right Run. The engine turning over stumble struggle combustion occuring. The propane gauge at Empty. The engine suggle for few more strokes then die. The propane gauge jump back to full.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Sounds like the tank has a bad valve. Have you tried other tanks yet? Personally I’ve had Amerigas Tanks that are super old with just A fresh coat of paint. in The past year I had one with a straight up gas leak with the valve open, and another that resulted in barely a flame on my propane grill.

This is why you really need to try a know good tank from a neighbor or something. Preferably an owned tank that was bought new and has been refilled a few times, not an exchange.

For the record, a 20lb tank will be depleted very fast by that 439cc engine and will fail to vaporize at low temps. You may want to consider a 100lb tank or a pair of 40lbers.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

We just brought 2 new 20lb tanks of 15lb propane each of AmeriGas from HomeDepot. We tested both Tanks + Firman regulator / hose + Homedepot gas guage on our BBQ. Both tanks has blue flame and cook food well. The gas guage are at full at all time during cooking.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Start engine with choke at left (Start). After 3 seconds, moved choke to right (RUN). Engine continue to stuggle more stokes. Then engine die.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The generator consumes much more fuel per minute then a Gas grill so the demand is much higher. Its entirely possible that you have a defective regulator on the gas hose. 

I never owned one of those gauges, have you tried starting the generator without the gauge?

At this point I see no reason not to contact firman for their assistance in troubleshooting. They in all likelihood will send you a new regulator and hose free of charge.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

kinda a messed up starting method as they want you to keep grinding on the starter while switching off the choke.
it is a 2 handed start deal.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Removed the propane gas gauge meter, now the propane works with the Firman generator. This gas gauge meter is made by Flame King purchased at HomeDepot. 

The Propane tank now connected using Firman regulator directly to the Firman generator without gauge meter. Now the generator works with propane.

Thank you for all your comments and suggestions. This forum has been very helpful.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

jgy2001 said:


> Removed the propane gas gauge meter, now the propane works with the Firman generator. This gas gauge meter is made by Flame King purchased at HomeDepot.
> 
> The Propane tank now connected using Firman regulator directly to the Firman generator without gauge meter. Now the generator works with propane.
> 
> Thank you for all your comments and suggestions. This forum has been very helpful.


Cool, of course it was something stupid, lol.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can you guys recommend another propane tank gas gauge meter that will works with power generators? 

Obviously, HomeDepot Flame King gauge impedes & blocks flow and does not work with generators.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

There is no reliable level gauge for BBQ tanks. Short of weight the cylinder, lifting and swirling the liquid in the tank is honestly the best method of determining how much liquid propane is in the tank.

As for gauge gas pressure, it seems as though the readily available options are a flow restriction. I don’t personally know of an alternative though I’d imagine that the tiny Inlet hole on the acme fitting is the culprit. Looks as though the POL gauges have a larger inlet hole.

There Is really only one good use for a pressure gauge, determining if you have inadequate vaporization.

Propane 101. If the consumption rate is very high, ambient air temps are low, or a combination of the two, you will run short of gas Pressure. This is due to the nature of propane and how it’s usually used in its always stored as a liquid, but usually used as a gas. The liquid in the tank needs to vaporize into a gas. It wont vaporize if the tank gets too cold, and to complicate things the phase change from liquid to gas has a cooling effect (Refrigeration.) If vaporization slows to much, gas pressure gauge would be a nice touch. But a particularly cold tank or or sometimes frost is a good enough giveaway.

The moral of the story is beware of BBQ tanks feeding large generators particularlly in cooler temps.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks drmerdp. Luckily we are in part of California that never see snow and most of time no frost. Guess we have to give up using low cost gauge meter for the propane to the generator.

BTW, can you think of a way to drain gasoline from this Firman T07571 gasoline tank? We want to drain the gasoline before cover and store the generator away.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I have no idea if it has a drain valve or a sediment trap that could double as a drain valve. Personally I have a mityvac fluid pump that makes short work of sucking the fuel out of my equipment for storage. Next best thing is a manual or electric siphon pump to get as much out as possible then runnning the generator until it runs completely out of fuel and shuts off.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

This is carburetor service instructions from Firman. We cannot make out in detail of the photos. Does anyone have detail drawing on how on step 2 and step 7 to drain the gasoline from tank?

We need to drain all the gasoline so that we can put the cover over the generators & store the generators away. Only take it out at power outage emergency.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like you make sure the fuel selector valve is on gasoline then you remove the drain screw on the bottom of the fuel bowl and let it drain. It will take a long time if the tank is full. I’d siphon out what you can and let the rest drain through the bowl.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well why not run it with a load on it and use up the gasoline? You should change the Oil afterwards too. That way the generator has been broken in and will be ready to work when needed. My 2 cents, Dutchy


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks Dutchy. Will do that. 
By the way, how do you change oil? Did not find instructions to drain oil? Is there oil drain plug somewhere below the engine?


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

This is the Firman T07571 generator carburator service instructions. Anyone please post any service and disassembly video in Youtube?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jgy2001 said:


> Can you guys recommend another propane tank gas gauge meter that will works with power generators?


A scale works... Measure the weight of the tank empty and then full. Weight loss is fairly linear with use, however vaporization rates decrease as the tank gets used which matters more in cold temps. I used to use a large beam scale like this one:








But now there are digital propane tank scales: Amazon.com : Smart Wireless Propane Tank Scale : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with auto poweroutage triggered power transfer to generator? 
That is shut off line power breaker and auto started generator then transfer power from generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jgy2001 said:


> Does anyone have experience with auto poweroutage triggered power transfer to generator?
> That is shut off line power breaker and auto started generator then transfer power from generator?


sure.
what you are looking for is an ats or automatic transfer switch.
most of the LARGE gen mfg make them for the LARGE gens as a item just for that make and model.

but there are a few out there that are universal!
so with that said lets start here...
what brand and model of gen set do you need to auto start?
and how handy are you with electrical ?


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Firman T07571 sold by Costco.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jgy2001 said:


> Firman T07571 sold by Costco.


take a look at this ats video





there are a lot of mfg that make ats units for the solar market.
just decide if you are going to do a smaller sub panel setup for things that you want on gen or 
a whole house ats that would switch over the whole system...
for the whole house ats style i would get a load shed setup....
that way the system votes on priority what will have power and when....
fridge and freezer security and internet as priority one etc.

also you are going to want a generator shack for the generator as well as electric valves for the LP or NG supply.
make sure to use a good 10 year plus battery on those devices.

you will find you could have bought a system off the shelf at a lower cost....
but if you want to make it custom....
then yes you can!


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

Do we MUST have power generators with remote start / electric stater for auto transfer switch circuit?

For example, 50 Amp x 240VAC = 12K Watts will or will not sufficient to power typical 2000 sq ft central AC?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

at least an electric start gen set.
the remote start wiring can be added to any of the electric start gens.


----------



## jgy2001 (Nov 18, 2020)

OK. Now we found it. Its the Westinghous ST Switch that would work well on automatic power transfer and start the generator automatically. However, this ST Switch only work with Westinghouse generators. This ST Switch has a control cable that connect to the electric starter of the generator. Too bad, Firman generator is one generation behind and cannot start by automatic control.


----------

